# VIP



## Nono (29 Marzo 2022)

Grande fratello .... VIP
Isola dei famosi .... VIP

Ma quanto sono brutti i VIP?????


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2022)

Erano meglio i thread sui peli del culo.


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

Io non guardo ne l’uno ne l’altro. Non so nemmeno chi ci sia.


----------



## Nono (29 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Erano meglio i thread sui peli del culo.


Ehhh vabbè.... porta pazienza


----------



## Nono (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io non guardo ne l’uno ne l’altro. Non so nemmeno chi ci sia.


Io gli ultimi 15 prima di spegnere la luce ... e rimango sempre inorridito


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Grande fratello .... VIP
> Isola dei famosi .... VIP
> 
> Ma quanto sono brutti i VIP?????


Isola degli sconosciuti mai vista 
Grande fratello vista solo la prima serie perché era la novità  e poi ovviamente guardavo mai dire grande fratello


----------



## Nono (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Isola degli sconosciuti mai vista
> Grande fratello vista solo la prima serie perché era la novità  e poi ovviamente guardavo mai dire grande fratello


Sconosciuti infatti.
Ma visti senza trucco sono dei mostri


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sconosciuti infatti.
> Ma visti senza trucco sono dei mostri


Come quasi tutti. Io struccata sembro una 15enne malata.


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sconosciuti infatti.
> Ma visti senza trucco sono dei mostri


Sono semplicemente normali, non mostri


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come quasi tutti. Io struccata sembro una 15enne malata.


Io sono uguale ..
Identica


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono uguale ..
> Identica


Io struccata ho solo due occhiaie da competizione


----------



## Nono (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente normali, non mostri


No, mostri.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io struccata ho solo due occhiaie da competizione


Un panda


----------



## ivanl (29 Marzo 2022)

Paradossalmente, mia moglie a me appare piu' vecchia truccata che non; struccata pare una 40enne, truccata a me sembra assai più vicina alla sua reale età: Le poche rughe, con il trucco si evidenziano molto piu', secondo me


----------



## Nono (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come quasi tutti. Io struccata sembro una 15enne malata.


Che spettacolo


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un panda


Si  considerando che sono pallidissima poi  vado avanti di correttore 




ivanl ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, mia moglie a me appare piu' vecchia truccata che non; struccata pare una 40enne, truccata a me sembra assai più vicina alla sua reale età: Le poche rughe, con il trucco si evidenziano molto piu', secondo me


Forse si trucca un po’ troppo pesante? Di norma il trucco le rughe  le dovrebbe mascherare


----------



## ivanl (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Forse si trucca un po’ troppo pesante? Di norma il trucco le rughe  le dovrebbe mascherare


mah, le poche volte che ho visto mia mamma truccata, sembrava Tutankamon, tante rughe si vedevano 

Mia moglie ha fatto scuola per modelle, quindi sa truccarsi molto bene, forse non ha adeguato il trucco all'età, non so...da qulche tempo ho questa impressione, ma mi guardo bene dal parlare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ha fatto scuola per modelle,


???che sarebbe???


----------



## Nono (29 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> mah, le poche volte che ho visto mia mamma truccata, sembrava Tutankamon, tante rughe si vedevano
> 
> Mia moglie ha fatto scuola per modelle, quindi sa truccarsi molto bene, forse non ha adeguato il trucco all'età, non so...da qulche tempo ho questa impressione, ma mi guardo bene dal parlare


Te sei pazzo. Muto e testa bassa


----------



## ivanl (29 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ???che sarebbe???


le modelle non nascono modelle, sai? Fanno corsi, scuole etc...lei ha iniziato prima dell'università, poi ha mollato per studiare


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> mah, le poche volte che ho visto mia mamma truccata, sembrava Tutankamon, tante rughe si vedevano
> 
> Mia moglie ha fatto scuola per modelle, quindi sa truccarsi molto bene, forse non ha adeguato il trucco all'età, non so...da qulche tempo ho questa impressione, ma mi guardo bene dal parlare


Sarà che io mi trucco poco, bb cream e eye-liner 
Quando mi trucco un po’ di più dimostro la mia età


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, mia moglie a me appare piu' vecchia truccata che non; struccata pare una 40enne, truccata a me sembra assai più vicina alla sua reale età: Le poche rughe, con il trucco si evidenziano molto piu', secondo me


Infatti è così. Da struccate si dimostra meno.



Nono ha detto:


> Che spettacolo


Molto sexy. 



ivanl ha detto:


> mah, le poche volte che ho visto mia mamma truccata, sembrava Tutankamon, tante rughe si vedevano
> 
> Mia moglie ha fatto scuola per modelle, quindi sa truccarsi molto bene, forse non ha adeguato il trucco all'età, non so...da qulche tempo ho questa impressione, ma mi guardo bene dal parlare


O magari semplicemente non le interessa apparire più giovane.



omicron ha detto:


> Sarà che io mi trucco poco, bb cream e eye-liner
> Quando mi trucco un po’ di più dimostro la mia età


Io non mi trucco mai se non per circostanze importanti.


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io non mi trucco mai se non per circostanze importanti.


L’ultima volta che ero truccata (quindi fondotinta, rossetto, matita, ombretto, ecc) era per il mio matrimonio 6 anni fa 
E infatti qualcuno mi disse che sembravo diversa e più grande (in pratica dimostravo i miei 34 anni di allora)


----------



## ivanl (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io non mi trucco mai se non per circostanze importanti.


lei si trucca pure per andare in spiaggia


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> L’ultima volta che ero truccata (quindi fondotinta, rossetto, matita, ombretto, ecc) era per il mio matrimonio 6 anni fa
> E infatti qualcuno mi disse che sembravo diversa e più grande (in pratica dimostravo i miei 34 anni di allora)


Io calcola che nel caso metto solo matita, mascara, e matita per sopracciglia perché ne ho poche. Ma dimostro comunque sempre meno.


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> lei si trucca pure per andare in spiaggia


Lei chi?


----------



## ivanl (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Lei chi?


mia moglie


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io calcola che nel caso metto solo matita, mascara, e matita per sopracciglia perché ne ho poche. Ma dimostro comunque sempre meno.


No troppo
Io correttore e eye-liner 
Da qualche settimana ho iniziato ad usare la bb cream


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> mia moglie


Non avevi messo il soggetto.


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No troppo
> Io correttore e eye-liner
> Da qualche settimana ho iniziato ad usare la bb cream


Io dovrei mettere qualcosa per i brufoli. Saltano fuori a profusione.


----------



## ivanl (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non avevi messo il soggetto.


erano 5 post che parlavo di lei e del suo trucco...


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io dovrei mettere qualcosa per i brufoli. Saltano fuori a profusione.


Brufoli a 35 anni????


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> erano 5 post che parlavo di lei e del suo trucco...


Ok ma io stavo rispondendo a @omicron. Quindi pensavo parlassi di lei.


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> erano 5 post che parlavo di lei e del suo trucco...


Comunque il trucco al mare no dai


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ok ma io stavo rispondendo a @omicron. Quindi pensavo parlassi di lei.


Ma mica mi conosce


----------



## ivanl (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque il trucco al mare no dai


ecchettedevodì  sapessi che palle dover aspettare tutte le volte...


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Brufoli a 35 anni????


La mia pelle è rimasta a 18 anni.


----------



## ivanl (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La mia pelle è rimasta a 18 anni.


il cervello pure meno


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma mica mi conosce


Per quello non capivo. Infatti avevo chiesto “chi”. 



ivanl ha detto:


> il cervello pure meno


Sono rimasta intrappolata in un corpo adolescenziale.


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

Più probabile che mangi qualcosa che non devi mangiare


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ecchettedevodì  sapessi che palle dover aspettare tutte le volte...


Io al mare mi trucco solo la sera se andiamo a fare una passeggiata


----------



## Nono (29 Marzo 2022)

E gli uomini che si truccano?????


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E gli uomini che si truccato?????


Beh c è stato il periodo in cui si truccavano gli occhi...sto tratti di matita nera ..
Alcuni non stavano nemmeno male...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> le modelle non nascono modelle, sai? Fanno corsi, scuole etc...lei ha iniziato prima dell'università, poi ha mollato per studiare


Okkk... onestamente sapevo che c erano dei corsi... ma scuole proprio non credevo ...e cmq mai approfondito l argomento...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E gli uomini che si truccato?????


In televisione, nei film e in generale nel mondo dello spettacolo tutti sono truccati.
Il trucco come l’abbigliamento sono convezioni sociali. Io preferisco i volti naturali, uomini e donne, ma da giovani si gioca con l’immagine, anche solo per essere visti. 
I vip sono mostri anche truccati perché spesso manipolati.


----------



## Nono (29 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh c è stato il periodo in cui si truccavano gli occhi...sto tratti di matita nera ..
> Alcuni non stavano nemmeno male...


Trovo tutto molto macho


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh c è stato il periodo in cui si truccavano gli occhi...sto tratti di matita nera ..
> Alcuni non stavano nemmeno male...


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io al mare mi trucco solo la sera se andiamo a fare una passeggiata


Io a volte nemmeno.


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Più probabile che mangi qualcosa che non devi mangiare


Cioccolato?  Vabbè che quando deve arrivarmi il ciclo i brufoli mi vengono sempre.


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cioccolato?  Vabbè che quando deve arrivarmi il ciclo i brufoli mi vengono sempre.


Vuol dire che qualcosa non va se continui coi brufoli alla tua età


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Vuol dire che qualcosa non va se continui coi brufoli alla tua età


Ma nel preciclo è normale. Poi vabbè ne ho 35 mica 45.


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma nel preciclo è normale. Poi vabbè ne ho 35 mica 45.


Io ho smesso coi brufoletti finita la pubertà 
Ho ricominciato un po’ a causa delle  mascherine usa e getta, sono mesi che uso quelle di stoffa


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cioccolato?  Vabbè che quando deve arrivarmi il ciclo i brufoli mi vengono sempre.


Tranquilla, poi vengono sostituiti dalle rughe


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho smesso coi brufoletti finita la pubertà
> Ho ricominciato un po’ a causa delle  mascherine usa e getta, sono mesi che uso quelle di stoffa


Dipende poi anche dal tipo di pelle.


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tranquilla, poi vengono sostituiti dalle rughe


Allora mi godo ancora i brufoli va.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Allora mi godo ancora i brufoli va.


Io manco quelli...mai avuti...


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E gli uomini che si truccano?????


lavare con benzina, asciugare con lanciafiamme


----------



## omicron (29 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io manco quelli...mai avuti...


Io da ragazzina invece si


----------



## Etta (29 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io manco quelli...mai avuti...


Beata te.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Marzo 2022)

Gli unici trucchi che uso sono mascara e matita per gli occhi...non mi posso vedere troppo truccata, non mi piaccio proprio


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Gli unici trucchi che uso sono mascara e matita per gli occhi...non mi posso vedere troppo truccata, non mi piaccio proprio


Fai bene anche il troppo stroppia poi.


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

A proposito di brufoli: in questo momento ne ho 4 e mi è uscito pure un herpes. Che bello il preciclo eh.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A proposito di brufoli: in questo momento ne ho 4 e mi è uscito pure un herpes. Che bello il preciclo eh.


Per l  herpes...mettici sopra il bicarbonato...lo secca tempo zero...


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per l  herpes...mettici sopra il bicarbonato...lo secca tempo zero...


Sai che non lo sapevo? Di solito metto crema o cerottini apposta.


----------



## ologramma (30 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per l  herpes...mettici sopra il bicarbonato...lo secca tempo zero...


intendi con erpes labiale? Io mettevo crema apposita dopo un lavaggio con acqua bollente per rompere le bollicine


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> intendi con erpes labiale? Io mettevo crema apposita dopo un lavaggio con acqua bollente per rompere le bollicine


Si costo zero ...
Devi fare una specie di impasto con acqua...
E lo metti sul labbro...
Poi si secca  in un paio di ore...


----------



## omicron (30 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si costo zero ...
> Devi fare una specie di impasto con acqua...
> E lo metti sul labbro...
> Poi si secca  in un paio di ore...


lo devo dire a mia sorella


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

Oggi tra brufoli ed herpes mi sento un cesso.


----------



## ologramma (30 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si costo zero ...
> Devi fare una specie di impasto con acqua...
> E lo metti sul labbro...
> Poi si secca  in un paio di ore...


non è per il costo perchè zorivax  non lo è , solo non lo sapevo


----------



## omicron (30 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Oggi tra brufoli ed herpes mi sento un cesso.


io ho i dolori ma nessun tipo di inestetismo


----------



## ologramma (30 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Oggi tra brufoli ed herpes mi sento un cesso.


va be dai  , ci posso anche passare sopra


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho i dolori ma nessun tipo di inestetismo


Io dipende dai mesi. Questo mese meno dolori però inestetismi. Però aspetta perché questo è solo il PRE.


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> va be dai  , ci posso anche passare sopra


Sono sexy i brufoli. Danno quel tocco adolescenziale.


----------



## omicron (30 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io dipende dai mesi. Questo mese meno dolori però inestetismi. Però aspetta perché questo è solo il PRE.


ma oggi sei a casa? io ho la bambina dai miei perchè c'era un'assemblea sindacale e entravano alle 11


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma oggi sei a casa? io ho la bambina dai miei perchè c'era un'assemblea sindacale e entravano alle 11


No sto andando ora a lavoro. Inizio tra poco. Tra l’altro c’è pure brutto tempo.


----------



## ologramma (30 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sono sexy i brufoli. Danno quel tocco adolescenziale.


dalla tua hai la freschezza  quindi che vuoi che faccia un paio  di brufoli?


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dalla tua hai la freschezza  quindi che vuoi che faccia un paio  di brufoli?


No nulla poi tanto ho la mascherina che copre.


----------



## ologramma (30 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No nulla poi tanto ho la mascherina che copre.


ma la bocca è libera quindi  due bollicine che vuoi facciano


----------



## omicron (30 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No nulla poi tanto ho la mascherina che copre.


a me sono proprio le mascherine che me li fanno venire


----------



## Nono (30 Marzo 2022)

Il punto era proprio questo.
Tutti imbellettati sembrano dei divi.
Togli il trucco sono molto peggio dei Very Normal People


----------



## ladyred (30 Marzo 2022)

Inoltre esagerano con i ritocchi e poi l’effetto è il contrario. Vedi Ilary Blasi


----------



## Nono (30 Marzo 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Inoltre esagerano con i ritocchi e poi l’effetto è il contrario. Vedi Ilary Blasi


Ma cos'è diventata la Blasi?


----------



## ladyred (30 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma cos'è diventata la Blasi?


peggiorata alla grande. Sarebbe stata più carina senza tutti quei filler


----------



## Venice30 (30 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Grande fratello .... VIP
> Isola dei famosi .... VIP
> 
> Ma quanto sono brutti i VIP?????


Ti sei dimenticato 
Temptation island... VIP.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il punto era proprio questo.
> Tutti imbellettati sembrano dei divi.
> Togli il trucco sono molto peggio dei Very Normal People


Non è che con i trucchi siano un bel vedere.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come quasi tutti. Io struccata sembro una 15enne malata.


Probabilmente con il trucco vuoi dimostrare di più.


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A proposito di brufoli: in questo momento ne ho 4 e mi è uscito pure un herpes. Che bello il preciclo eh.


Avrai la pelle grassa. E/o qualche squilibrio ormonale.
Controlli ginecologici li fai ogni tanto?


----------



## Andromeda4 (30 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma cos'è diventata la Blasi?


Ha sempre avuto la faccia di un clown. Occhi piccoli, labbra grandi. Ora ha esasperato il tutto con gli zigomi, che hanno fatto rimpicciolire ancora più gli occhi.
Incredibile. La rivedo in vecchi frame, per es. Top of the pops, e inorridisco.


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma la bocca è libera quindi  due bollicine che vuoi facciano


Sì ma non si vede se hai la mascherina.


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me sono proprio le mascherine che me li fanno venire


I brufoli sì però gli herpes no.


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Probabilmente con il trucco vuoi dimostrare di più.


Ma magari dimostrassi di più. Mi chiedono ancora la carta d’identità a volte.


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Avrai la pelle grassa. E/o qualche squilibrio ormonale.
> Controlli ginecologici li fai ogni tanto?


Ma li ho sempre avuti fin da piccola. Comunque si ne ho fatti ma era tutto a posto.


----------



## omicron (30 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> I brufoli sì però gli herpes no.


eh no l'herpes è un virus


Etta ha detto:


> Ma li ho sempre avuti fin da piccola. Comunque si ne ho fatti ma era tutto a posto.


probabilmente mangi qualcosa che non devi mangiare


----------



## Etta (30 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> probabilmente mangi qualcosa che non devi mangiare


Ah quello sicuro. Io sono golosa.


----------

